# What's your FOOD Addiction?



## Red Gate Farm

We all have some food we just can't stay away from. Something nummy that calls to us when we're trying to diet. Even though we KNOW we're not supposed to eat it, we do!

What is your food addiction? Maybe we can help each other to find healthy alternatives.

Mine is *chocolate*. I've tried the sugar free stuff, and it's good, but I eat the entire bag. :-( Then of course I'm heading to the bathroom because that stuff is better than Ex-lax!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Cream cheese filled jalapeno poppers with strawberry/jalapeno jam to dip them in, yummo! Not sure there is a healthy alternative for them  

Go for dark chocolate RedGate, its a fuzz better for you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bakinthesaddle

Mine would be chocolate or cookies. Cookies of any kind as long as there are no nuts in them....mmmmm


----------



## Fellpony

:lol:Cheese on crackers mmmm or chocolate in big quantities :lol:


----------



## Red Gate Farm

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Cream cheese filled jalapeno poppers with strawberry/jalapeno jam to dip them in, yummo! Not sure there is a healthy alternative for them
> 
> Go for dark chocolate RedGate, its a fuzz better for you.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Okay had to look that one up :lol: to see what they were. Holy cow! :shock: breading, cream cheese, deep fried AND adding sugary jam? no wonder you love em!

I found this weight watcher's recipe for them, but they say you can only have two (two halves that is, being one popper cut in half) so I'm not sure it's worth it, but I tried!

Jalapeno Poppers Recipe - 3 Points + - LaaLoosh


----------



## Red Gate Farm

bakinthesaddle said:


> Mine would be chocolate or cookies. Cookies of any kind as long as there are no nuts in them....mmmmm


Hmmm chocolate seems to be a recurring theme :wink: 
Substitute with dark chocolate (in moderation).

Cookies? There are sugar-free cookies out there, or low-cal recipes.

http://sweetkisses9187.hubpages.com/hub/Low-Calorie-Cookie-Recipes


----------



## Red Gate Farm

Fellpony said:


> :lol:Cheese on crackers mmmm or chocolate in big quantities :lol:


Crackers are carbs and those are okay in moderation. But here's a page for you to check out some low-cal alternatives to your choice!

Low-Calorie, Lower-Fat Alternative Foods


----------



## Cinder

Definitely chocolate and pepperoni. Not at the same time though :lol:


----------



## winstonsgrl

I like sushi a lot! I'm in love with it. lol


----------



## Red Gate Farm

winstonsgrl said:


> I like sushi a lot! I'm in love with it. lol


Lucky you!  One of the healthiest foods in the world and great for dieting!


----------



## Red Gate Farm

Cinder said:


> Definitely chocolate and pepperoni. Not at the same time though :lol:


With pepperoni watch the sodium. That's where the weight gain is going to skyrocket (as well as heart problems). 

Here's a pepperoni substitute for homemade pizza!

Low Sodium Pepperoni Substitute For Pizza Recipe


----------



## Cinder

Thanks for the substitute! My family is obsessed with making home-made pizzas, so this should help a lot!


----------



## LetAGrlShowU

Anything carb related, pastas, chips, pizza. mmmm! I dont have a sweet tooth, but I could eat pasta everyday of my life. Pizza too!


----------



## Lonannuniel

chocolate is a good for shaking things up , as are chips. I also consider all carb - related food items just as delicious, I can always go for cookies; cake, muffins and pies are alright in moderation. I'll happily eat ice cream in the summer, and I adore pudding. but my favorite? chewy candy. yum.

my recent fix has been the chewy jolly-rancher candy. we have them out at my work in honor of Halloween. both my co-workers and I are the primary consumers, I don't even think the customers have time to get any before we eat them all! last week we had the bite-sized chocolate bars, they lasted just a bit longer as you couldn't grab as many when you walked by lol


----------



## breezystar

CHOCOLATE.

I love KitKats. XD


----------



## sparrowrider

Another chocoholic here. I've mostly switched over to eating just good quality dark chocolate and not candy bars but sometimes I can't resist a peanut butter meltaway. Luckily those are hard to find when it's not holiday time.

Also avocados, tuna, and shrimp, but all of those are decent for you in reasonable quantities.

Pepperoni rolls (I think these are regional) which I eat very very rarely but just love.

And tomatoes when they're in season, tomato juice when they aren't. Salsa!


----------



## Golden Horse

*SIGH* I just like food, definitely a chocoholic, also have an ice cream habit.

My enemy is/are carbs, the only times that I have successfully lost weight is when I get rid of all the carbs, bread, cakes, cookies, chips, french fries, etc etc.

If I can convince myself to live on a high protein low carb regime, I drop weight, but they are like an addiction for me, once I start I don't seem to be able to quit.


----------



## FreeDestiny

Ugh. My dad makes these mushroom tops filled with crab meat and cream cheese and a whole bunch of herbs and sometimes he puts apple in them. Then he puts panko bread crumbs on top and bakes them in the oven in beer or wine. I could eat them morning noon and night for as long as I live!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelWannabe

FreeDestiny: Yumm!! Must have recipe! 

My addiction is teriyaki beef jerky. 
Oh goodness. My inner carnivore comes out when I smell it. 
My family has figured out NOT to touch my jerky. Bad things happen and fingers are bruised.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eliz

OLIVE GARDEN.
Their salads.. Great!
Chicken Alfredo.. Dreamy!!

Oh, and Braums' brownie fudge sundae. No nuts please


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

FreeDestiny said:


> Ugh. My dad makes these mushroom tops filled with crab meat and cream cheese and a whole bunch of herbs and sometimes he puts apple in them. Then he puts panko bread crumbs on top and bakes them in the oven in beer or wine. I could eat them morning noon and night for as long as I live!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Okay, that just made my tummy rumble! :?

I wouldn't say I'm addicted to any particular "junk" food...except the Hawaiian BBQ down the street from my work. I'll eat that just about any time. Also, depending on how bored I am, I have been known to demolish an entire package of candy (generally M&Ms or Rolos...or Starbursts) in one sitting (usually while watching a movie at home).

I'm actually addicted to salad right. lol I love the premade salads at Walmart...especially the Southern Seven Layer salad...holy NOMZ!! 

My biggest downfall is my mom's cooking. I only eat it once a week, on Sunday when we have dinner together, but my parents are on this diet where they eat minimal carbs and a lot of lean protein during the week, then one day a week they're allowed to basically "binge" on whatever they want, as much as they want. That day happens to be Sunday, when my parents and I have dinner together, and my mom always cooks something AMAZING...and A LOT of it! lol Last Sunday it was burgers (okay, they weren't great, but they were better than what I usually eat). We usually have bread, baked potatoes, some kind of really nommy dessert...I swear my mother is TRYING (and succeeding!) to make me fat!


----------



## WildAcreFarms

I must say I'm definitely a chocaholic (is that a real word?) I love all carbs bake a lot of homemade bread, love pasta and anything FRIED  and down here in the DEEP SOUTH they fry EVERYTHING..... 
but now that I am riding again I really think it would help me to achieve my riding goals to slim down a bit. It strange I work alot and i had not really noticed how much weight I'd packed on in the past few years....


----------



## Tyler

Ice cream. There's no way I could live without ice cream. Thankfully I _can_ feed that addiction, since I hardly weigh a buck 50 (and am 6' 4")... :wink:


----------



## Tianimalz

The flesh of my enemies.


----------



## GreyRay

Holy Icecream! O.O
I am, odly enough, addicted to healthy food... Lean meat, steamed veggies, fruit, dark DARK chocolate(80-90% coco) nom nom nom. I do have a slight coffee addiction, but its all good, 'cause I drink it practically black!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy

Steak! Definantly, and Ice cream with strawberry jelly  And pasta....andd pizza....loL!! I have one that is good for me! Honey Glazed Salmon, yuum! It's amazing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat

I mostly crave salty foods.
My fave is hummus and pretzel chips.


----------



## WildAcreFarms

*uh huh love it!!*



tianimalz said:


> the flesh of my enemies.


oh yeah lol


----------



## Golden Horse

For all you pizza junkies you need to try this

Cauliflower Pizza Crust Dukan Diet Recipe

Seriously, my family and I now love cauliflower pizza, it is truly amazing, just keep tweaking the recipe until you get it just right for you


----------



## dee

Me? I'm a seafood kind of gal.

I see food - I eat it!

Seriously - doesn't matter what it is!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I must confess...I have a new addiction. :-/

Rum devil's food cake with chocolate rum cream cheese frosting! I made it for my birthday this weekend (my birthday is today, but I made it Saturday night when I was at my parents' house 'cuz they have an oven lol) and my parents and I demolished half of a 13" by 9" oval pan in one sitting. NOMZ!!!


----------



## dee

I would be reeling pickled if I ate that much cake with rum in it...but I'm a cheap drunk!

My mom makes a cake that is to die for...if you like chocolate mint. You add a little creme de menthe to devils food cake mix and bake as usual. When the cake is cooled, top it with hot fudge sauce (comes in a jar - it's actually an ice cream topping). Mix a little creme de menth with some whipped topping (like Cool Whip, but I'm too cheap to buy name brand). The creme de menthe should be added to taste - a little goes a long way. Top the cake with the whipped topping, and you have my favorite cake in the whole world.

Too bad we can't wave our magic wands and take all the calories out!


----------



## Brighteyes

Strawberry cream cheese. I just eat it with a spoon. I love it, but it hates my body...


----------



## Katesrider011

It would be chocolate, but my stomach can't handle much chocolate, so I have to keep away from it. 

So I say gum. I love chewing gum. I don't know if that counts as food, but yeah.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Dee, it was just rum flavoring, not actual rum.  I don't drink...at all. lol


----------



## dee

I don't drink any to speak of, either, Drafty. A glass of wine on New Years is just about it. My grandmother used to make a fruitcake that she soaked in brandy or rum (whichever she had) I would get seriously buzzed off of that cake!


----------



## wetrain17

I love cheese and will put it on anything I can.


----------



## ellygraceee

Well I've managed to cure my main addiction to Baskin Robbins icecream (one scoop of Peanut Butter Chocolate, and one of Cotton Candy. Mmmm!) by having no money... But I'm still a huge lover of food in general. My biggest thing at the moment is Ice Break Iced Coffee and also two minute noodles of any kind.


----------



## EternalSun

Peanut buttttter.

I cannot control myself around the stuff. I recently switched to the organic, sugar free kind thinking the sugar in it was what I was addicted to, but no such luck. The unsalted, all natural kind, while not as sweet, calls to me in the middle of the night just the same. Sigh. I could live on just peanut butter for the rest of my life and be happy with it.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

EternalSun said:


> Peanut buttttter.
> 
> I cannot control myself around the stuff. I recently switched to the organic, sugar free kind thinking the sugar in it was what I was addicted to, but no such luck. The unsalted, all natural kind, while not as sweet, calls to me in the middle of the night just the same. Sigh. I could live on just peanut butter for the rest of my life and be happy with it.


Have you ever tried peanut butter and honey (mixed together). OMG! To DIE for! :lol: That's my dad's weakness.


----------



## dee

Peanut butter and honey, peanut butter and BANANAS, peanut butter and BANANAS AND HONEY!!! OMG, I'm getting hungry!

Peanut butter and marshmallow cream! Yummo!


----------



## wagonsroll

I can honestly say that my addictions are a bit wierd, and they're more phazes than addictions, at the moment its Ainsley Harriets Shropshire Pea Cup a soup, i mean i like a lot of stuff, but as i said at the moment its kinda cup a soup. I am so boring lol!


----------



## Sunny

Oh, goodness. I have SO many. My main ones are:

-Kit Kats
-Boiled peanuts
-Mandarin Oranges
-KFC mashed potatoes and gravy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Gate Farm

I think I gained 10 lbs reading this thread through :lol:


----------



## Jake and Dai

Salt & Vinegar potato chips. Bags and bags of them!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

dee said:


> Peanut butter and honey, peanut butter and BANANAS, peanut butter and BANANAS AND HONEY!!!


Pretty sure I just had to wipe drool off my chin when I read that one! Oh geez!


----------



## paintsrule

jolly ranchers gummies
crab ragoon
chinese food
sushi
special k cereal
salad.
mmm


----------



## Tianimalz

Sunny said:


> -KFC mashed potatoes and gravy
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Omg I LOVE their mash potatoes and gravy, like... I skip the chicken all together when my family gets the meal and just dive for them taters. :lol: Found that if you put mash potatoes and gravy in the fridge for a day, take them out and reheat through a microwave- tastes JUST like KFC. Not sure if that's a good thing or not though :rofl:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Sunny said:


> -KFC mashed potatoes and gravy





Tianimalz said:


> Omg I LOVE their mash potatoes and gravy, like... I skip the chicken all together when my family gets the meal and just dive for them taters. :lol: Found that if you put mash potatoes and gravy in the fridge for a day, take them out and reheat through a microwave- tastes JUST like KFC. Not sure if that's a good thing or not though :rofl:



Okay, so maybe I'm really weird, but I LOVE to mix their mashed potatoes and gravy together and eat it like that. I don't like gravy on my mashed potatoes usually, but I will eat KFC's mashed potatoes with gravy any day!


----------



## Tianimalz

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Okay, so maybe I'm really weird, but I LOVE to mix their mashed potatoes and gravy together and eat it like that. I don't like gravy on my mashed potatoes usually, but I will eat KFC's mashed potatoes with gravy any day!



Dude agreed, though sometimes I like to dip the potatoes in the gravy, generally mixed is the way to go with a little butter and salt.


----------



## EighteenHands

hmm...this is a tough one considering I am the least picky eater on the planet and will eat just about anything...

I'm going to have to go with...

Ben and Jerry's ice cream...I cant even buy it or I will sit and eat the entire pint. Yup all 22334456556 calories of it.

oh and I do love onion rings....

which is why I eat mostly yogurt, granola, and salad. I have to stay away from the addicting stuff whenever possible, otherwise I's weigh as much as my horse does :-(


----------



## BCtazzie

carbs, anything that starts with carbs.


----------



## Sunny

I don't get chicken at KFC either. Just two large mashed potatoes and gravy. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny

Oh, and EighteenHands reminded me.

I LOVE Phish Food B&J ice cream. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## silverdollarmagic

Cream filled pastries, pie, and cake...with lots of cream cheese frosting


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Sunny said:


> Oh, and EighteenHands reminded me.
> 
> I LOVE Phish Food B&J ice cream. :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Everyone I know thinks I'm crazy for liking Phish Food ice cream!! I loooove it! The only thing I like as much is this chocolate with marshmallow ripple ice cream that my parents get in a huge tub at Fry's. Dang it! Now I want some!!


----------



## Arizahn

My husband has an incredible recipe for pork ribs!
It involves peanut butter, honey, olive oil and numerous spices...it is amazing! I can't resist it...


----------



## Sunny

I can't believe I forgot!!

Cube steak!
I loooooove cube steak with mashed potatoes and gravy. So yummy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diggerchick

omg crab legs!!


----------



## BossHoss

The meal I crave the most is steak + mashed red potatoes + steamed broccoli.. lightly buttered with a touch of lemon juice.

The potatoes and the butter are not my friend.

I'm also a huge fan of spinach dip, but I avoid it. Lactose intolerance ruins a lot of the fun things to eat. lol!


----------



## ohmyitschelle

winstonsgrl said:


> I like sushi a lot! I'm in love with it. lol


I'm also a sushi lover! Could eat it all the time! And do actually! :lol:

But my food obsession is with chocolate and cookies/cake. Though I don't eat a lot of the latter because I prefer home made and my Mum isn't always in the kitchen (I'm not sufficient enough to venture any further than making a simple vanilla cake), when there's home baking around, I get a bit carried away and have several helpings 

Atm we have a big old cream cake, chocolate chip cookies, and three kinds of muffins in the cupboards from Mum's baking venture yesterday... am trying REALLY rather hard to avoid it all - but it looks so inviting. . .


----------



## kait18

i absolutely love burgers from burger king. i have no idea why. if i get into a craving i can eat until im sick. my body won't tell me enough until its to late lol 

besides that chips and/or pretzels with onion dip or sour cream ... yumm


----------



## Rocky1986

Mine is breads and pastas- I had weight loss surgery over a year ago- Lap band so I am forced in a way to stay away from my comfort food..:-(


----------



## Hidalgo13

I'm addicted to pies! apple pie, blueberry pie, crumbles, you name it! I love cheesecake too, but i get tired of it if overdone... pies however...


----------



## Shiavo

Energy drinks !!
I tried to stop drinking them (when I say drinking them, I mean I go through probably between 4-7 a day) and I just fell flat and had 0 energy. 

Pfft, think I've gotten my body under then impression that it no longer has to great it's own adrenaline and it just flops over without them now!!


----------



## kiwigirl

Food!!


----------



## kiwigirl

Ok I have to re-post because my first post was not exactly honest. Unfortunately I don't crave foods like broccoli, I never wake up in the morning and think "Man, I could really murder a plate of spinach!" Which I think is really unfair!! 

My danger foods are carbs, yummy white bread, fries, baked goods such as croissants, cakes and pastries. Oh and pizza, I am a bottomless pit for pizza. What really sucks is that I am a really good cook (not trying to be big headed, I have had some training) and I love to bake! One of my favourite things is to google new recipes and then try them. I love to make my own breads, pizza bases, cakes and pastries, unfortunately I then love to consume them as much as I love to make them.

I no longer ever have potatoes in the house, I haven't had them in my cupboard for a couple of years. This is because I love what you can do with the humble potato! Add cheese, bacon, sour cream or just cream, chives, rosemary, garlic and more to a spud and you have food fit for the gods. So NO to potato in my house, this is sad but necessary.

I think the truly sad thing is that I LOVE to cook! *sigh*


----------



## SarahAnn

ohmyitschelle said:


> I'm also a sushi lover! Could eat it all the time! And do actually!



I am not a plus size rider, but I want to comment anyway. I have an inner plus size that comes out all the time! I wish I could gain weight actually... Anyways SUSHI is AMAZING. I LOVE LOVE LOVE sushi... I live in Maine and there are not many good sushi restaurants which totally stinks! But whenever I travel I ALWAYS find the best sushi in the town I am in... Now I am craving sushi and have no where to get it


----------



## kiwigirl

SarahAnn said:


> I am not a plus size rider, but I want to comment anyway. I have an inner plus size that comes out all the time! I wish I could gain weight actually... Anyways SUSHI is AMAZING. I LOVE LOVE LOVE sushi... I live in Maine and there are not many good sushi restaurants which totally stinks! But whenever I travel I ALWAYS find the best sushi in the town I am in... Now I am craving sushi and have no where to get it


Make your own sushi, it's not that hard and you can get very creative.


----------



## Country Woman

mine is chocolate too as well as Starbucks coffee


----------



## paintedpastures

Hmm seems alot of us have the same weaknesses:lol:
chocolate,salty stuff{chips & popcorn},peanut butter,icecream...
Oh & some are great in combo like Reeses PB cups,chocolate dip cones
Lucky,I generally don't have to worry about my weight,unless I overdo the salt...have gained 10lbs in fld with that:wink:


----------



## Country Woman

I also like sweet and salty


----------



## DutchFeather

mmmh, so i know its not a food persay, but mountain dew... i'm addicted to mountain dew... i can't help it. i'll say i'm cutting back or stopping it completely, but it never lasts more than a few days... if i cut out soda, i'd probably lose a lot of weight!


----------



## Country Woman

chocolate for me too


----------



## Mdawn

Right now I'm addicted to spicy foods...


----------



## CLaPorte432

Mountain Dew and Olive Garden...Yummmmm!


----------



## Country Woman

the Old Spaghetti Factory


----------



## Moveurasets

Homemade TACOS lol I cant put them down and also Pasta lol. I hate being a good cook sometimes  lol 
But I started a "diet" on the 3rd figured I started a new workout when I got horses so why not start eating better also, And in 3 days I am down 4 lbs so much more to go lol.


----------



## Country Woman

my husband says I am a great cook 
and loves my meals


----------



## FlyGap

SUSHI!!! Used to live in Japan when younger, now in AR, very unwise to get random sushi in a landlocked state! Good sushi rolls cost $$.
HUMMUS!!! Now I can make that!
But the worst habit I have is reeses pb cups, I can eat a whole bag in one sitting! Then I'm kinda a chocolate snob, Godiva truffles only!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap

Mmmmmm, spicy tuna roll with spicy mayo on top, seaweed salad! Now I know why I've been avoiding this thread! I'll have to check with hub to see if I've been good enough for a VERY expensive trip to town!  lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

Oh I miss sushi I love yam tempura and the dynamite roll


----------

